# Quantity Surveyor



## Jordan Ryan (Oct 31, 2008)

Hi

I'm a QS for a construction company in the UK and am looking at moving out to Dubai shortly.

Does anyone work in the construction industry and have any contacts or know of any companies recruiting?

Would be interested to find out so please let me know!

Thanks

Jordan


----------



## Nicksy (Oct 30, 2008)

Hi Jordan

I am in the development and investment sector, and possibly considering making the move as well. Google a company called Macdonald and Company, they have lots of jobs that will suit you. Who do you work for in the UK?


----------



## Jordan Ryan (Oct 31, 2008)

Nicksy said:


> Hi Jordan
> 
> I am in the development and investment sector, and possibly considering making the move as well. Google a company called Macdonald and Company, they have lots of jobs that will suit you. Who do you work for in the UK?


Hi Nicksy

Thanks for the link - i'll give it a go

I work for Deeley Construction in Coventry.

I have a degree and everything else and have been told that it shouldn't be too difficult to find something. It's just starting where to look i suppose!


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Maz25 is your girl for this, as she is a QS out here.

A good browse of Google should give you plenty of leads, numbers etc.


----------



## sweetguy (Apr 13, 2008)

Hi Jordan,

My hubby works in the same line and he says there are many jobs out there. His own company (one of UK's top consulting firm) is also looking for QS engineers in their Abu Dhabi and Dubai offices. If you are interested, let me know at viny1sharma(at)yahoo.co.in

you can also send me your cv, if you feel comfortable.


cheers


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Jordan Ryan said:


> Hi Nicksy
> 
> Thanks for the link - i'll give it a go
> 
> ...


First and foremost, forget the degree. Yes, it is required but is does not carry as much weight as your experience. At the moment, the construction industry in Dubai has turned into an employer's market, so the more experience you have, the more you are likely to succeed in getting a job. I'm sure you know the drill about tailoring your CV to the job and focussing on your experience!

There are a few recruitment companies that myself and other people have recommended in some of the older threads. If you do a search, they should come up but start with the likes of Hill McGlynn or BBT.

Alternatively, my company is currently recruiting, so if you are interested PM me (you need to have made 5 postings to be able to send PMs) and I will give you more details. My old company also has a huge presence in Dubai and Abu Dhabi and again, if you are interested, send me a PM and I will give you someone's contact details.


----------



## Jordan Ryan (Oct 31, 2008)

sweetguy said:


> Hi Jordan,
> 
> My hubby works in the same line and he says there are many jobs out there. His own company (one of UK's top consulting firm) is also looking for QS engineers in their Abu Dhabi and Dubai offices. If you are interested, let me know at viny1sharma(at)yahoo.co.in
> 
> ...


Thanks very much i will drop you a line on your email - i'm replying to this too so i can get my post count up!


----------



## Jordan Ryan (Oct 31, 2008)

Ogri750 said:


> Maz25 is your girl for this, as she is a QS out here.
> 
> A good browse of Google should give you plenty of leads, numbers etc.


Thanks very much!

This is another for the post count!


----------



## Jordan Ryan (Oct 31, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> First and foremost, forget the degree. Yes, it is required but is does not carry as much weight as your experience. At the moment, the construction industry in Dubai has turned into an employer's market, so the more experience you have, the more you are likely to succeed in getting a job. I'm sure you know the drill about tailoring your CV to the job and focussing on your experience!
> 
> There are a few recruitment companies that myself and other people have recommended in some of the older threads. If you do a search, they should come up but start with the likes of Hill McGlynn or BBT.
> 
> Alternatively, my company is currently recruiting, so if you are interested PM me (you need to have made 5 postings to be able to send PMs) and I will give you more details. My old company also has a huge presence in Dubai and Abu Dhabi and again, if you are interested, send me a PM and I will give you someone's contact details.


Yes i know about experience outweighing the degree but thought it might be beneficial just to let people know that i had one!

I will PM you now i have enough posts!


----------



## Jordan Ryan (Oct 31, 2008)

Ignore this message - purely for the post count!


----------



## Jordan Ryan (Oct 31, 2008)

I'm assuming that it isn't an instant process then to be able to PM when i reach 5 posts?!

Do i have to wait until the administrator confirms me or something?


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Jordan Ryan said:


> I'm assuming that it isn't an instant process then to be able to PM when i reach 5 posts?!
> 
> Do i have to wait until the administrator confirms me or something?


If you want to send a PM, click on the name of the person that you want to send the PM to in one of the threads where they have posted. A drop down menu should appear and click on Send PM!


----------



## Jordan Ryan (Oct 31, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> If you want to send a PM, click on the name of the person that you want to send the PM to in one of the threads where they have posted. A drop down menu should appear and click on Send PM!


Yeah i tried that but that option isn't there!

I assume the administrator must have to something a bit technical! ha!!

No worries when i can i will PM you!


----------



## zebedee (Oct 14, 2008)

i dont know if this is allowed in the forum or not but the following was sent to me last week.



My Mate said:


> ---------- Forwarded message ----------
> From: Susie Mcdonald <[email protected]>
> Date: 2008/10/29
> Subject: IMPORTANT: INTERNATIONAL TAX FREE JOB OPPORTUNITES
> ...


----------



## hownowbc (Jul 11, 2010)

sweetguy said:


> Hi Jordan,
> 
> My hubby works in the same line and he says there are many jobs out there. His own company (one of UK's top consulting firm) is also looking for QS engineers in their Abu Dhabi and Dubai offices. If you are interested, let me know at viny1sharma(at)yahoo.co.in
> 
> ...


Hopefiully you are alive and prospering after this time. I am new to this site and just browsing, considering moving to Middle east as I worked there in the mid 80's. I am being considered for a job in Doha that I applied for a few weeks ago but I'd like to widen my options. What are prospects like for Senior civil engs, 35 yrs exp, chartered, water and sewage mostly but also roads and building, project manager now, early career/ first job R.E.?
Any help much appreciated.
wET IN ireland today - thats why the grass is so green


----------

